# Brampton Caledon Band Looking For Bass with Vocals



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

established players, long history, good gig connections ect 

doing and 80's type pro cover project ... target audience female listeners 30+ 

2 guitars, keys with backing vocals 

fabulous lead singer & drummer 

just need bassist with vocals

here's a sample 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N8PwraRSPE&feature=share&list=UUdnn_dkVE8kOWn-MtxktSLg

PM if interested 

not interested in Jobbers 

p


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

more test footage 

2 go pros & a nikon 

still no bassist 

http://youtu.be/c06sFVd7EGk


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

PM sent.

TD


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks 

bassist found ... time to practice and tighten up
http://youtu.be/iIrBvExBiTw


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

another rehearsal video from the project 


http://youtu.be/sEi8X7dHY4A


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

moar video
Coldplay Clocks Cover.mov - YouTube


----------

